# Italy to Greece ferry discount



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Superfast Ferries are offering 25% discount on all vehicle fares with the ACSI camping card see HERE for details.

The offer runs all year and coupled with the camping on board it could make for a cheap crossing especially in the high season.

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for that Don,

Pity already booked, but worthwhile bearing in mind for the future.

Hope you are well

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick update...

Superfast are now taking Italy - Greece bookings for 2010.

In addition to the 25% ASCI discount Don mentions, you can also qualify for a further 10% early booking discount if you book and pay before Feb 2010.  


Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

looks good but did you notice it says travel period "1 Jan 09 - 31 Dec 09!

Joe & Denise


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I think thats a typo, all other info refers to 2010.

Snipped from the webpage...

25% DISCOUNT OFF ALL VEHICLE TYPES!

• Valid for travel Ancona – Igoumenitsa – Patras and Bari – Igoumenitsa - Patras 
The offer is valid for all readers - subscribers of ACSI guide. 
• Discount applies only for the official fares 2010. 
• Sales period: from 1st January 2010 until 31st December 2010. 
• Travel period: from 1st January 09 until and including 31st December 09.
Make your booking by 28.02.2010 and get an extra 10% Early Booking discount. 
• No further dicounts apply except 10% Early Booking discount.


----------

